

TLS mutual-auth now works with elliptic curve client keys in iOS 8 - josephhainline
https://github.com/josephhainline/AppleBugTLSConnectionFailsWithEllipticCurveClientCert

======
josephhainline
Retested a year old EC bug, and it's now working in iOS 8, but not in iOS 7.
Have not tested in OS X.

My older post of this bug is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7511347](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7511347)

